
Fear not Get ready to face Shadow IT - jerianasmith
http://www.ishir.com/blog/5495/fear-not-get-ready-face-shadow.htm
======
warrenm
"Get ready"?

For an article written in 2010...maybe

One written in late 2017? Shadow IT has been a major issue since the prevalent
rise of easily-accessible cloud services, possibly the prominence of BYOD, and
several other factors. It's been around for decades, but 20 years ago it was
more like, "I got this buddy in IT that can help".

BYOD can (or can not) be a shadow IT issue - if done right, it's no issue at
all (since usually all folks are doing with their own phones is checking work
mail - proper security on the backend can mitigate most/all issues on the
forend).

The worst aspect of shadow IT, though, is the simplicity with which people can
just spin-up cloud servers/services and expense it on the corporate card:
_that_ is the realm that is most worrisome from an ITOps/SecOps point of view
- since those external resources are being started (and likely never stopped -
and almost certainly never patched/updated), the business has an incomplete
view of the infrastructural landscape (often dangerously so).

